# j'ai un copain qui



## laurent1 (2 Août 2005)

Bonjour! petite idée de jeux pour le bar: voila, on raconte ses plus belles conneries que l'ont a fait (mac ou autre) et on commence par: j'ai un copain qui' afin que personnes evidemment ne reconnaissent que c'est vous le gaffeur!! Celui qui a le pire copain qui a fait la pirrrrrrrre connerie gagne!! allez, je me lance:

'j'ai un copain qui après avoir installé son premier mac a changé le nom du dossier utilisataur ( la petite maison) mais il est trèèèèèèèssss con ce copain là  )

n'hésitez pas, j'en ai d'autre en stock


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

ben moi un pote après une after qui prolongeait la fête de 24h a tiré une ligne de coke de 30 cm malgré nos avertissements, qu'est-ce qu'il a vomi partout aux urgences !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

J'ai un copain qui, lorqu'il était tout jeune (ça remonte un petit peu !), a eu l'excellente idée de déverser des kilos de levure dans toutes les chiottes de son école...
Comme ces chiottes n'étaient pas reliées à l'égoût mais à une fosse septique qu'il fallait vider régulièrement, je vous laisse deviner le résultat en panorama mais aussi et surtout en odorama...:rateau: 
Mais j'aime bien ce copain et je lui suis très attaché !!!!!:love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

j'ai une copine qui ne sait rien faire, donc elle ne peux pas faire des gaffes sur son mac !!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

énorme la levure ! :love:


----------



## laurent1 (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un copain qui, lorqu'il était tout jeune (ça remonte un petit peu !), a eu l'excellente idée de déverser des kilos de levure dans toutes les chiottes de son école...
> Comme ces chiottes n'étaient pas reliées à l'égoût mais à une fosse septique qu'il fallait vider régulièrement, je vous laisse deviner le résultat en panorama mais aussi et surtout en odorama...:rateau:
> Mais j'aime bien ce copain et je lui suis très attaché !!!!!:love:



plstot bon esprit ton copain!! moi j'ai un copain qui a fait pareil, mais y a vait pas de fosse septique... Il a été trèèèèèèèss déçu!!


----------



## madlen (2 Août 2005)

j'ai un copin qui c'est encore fais retirer le permis....
3eme fois avec l'alcole = pipi teste cahque mois    
je l'avais pourtant prevenu...


----------



## teo (2 Août 2005)

j'ai un copain qui, avec son frère, a libéré les canaris des voisins, suite à la chanson d'un pote de l'époque, Pierre P.

Ben les voisins et les parents ont apprécié moyen.... le copain s'est fait gentiment remonter les bretelles. On a depuis aucune nouvelle des canaris (5 je crois), si vous les voyez, envoyez-moi un MP, je transmettrai, je leur dois bien ça


----------



## locheux (2 Août 2005)

moi, j'ai un copain qui en voiture a fini dans une mare dans la campagne normande, puis il est tellement con qu'il a pensé a mettre le frein à main et a enlevé la facade avant de tel a la depanneuse ( il roulait en Ax , l'inconscient!)


----------



## laurent1 (2 Août 2005)

excellent !! moi j'ai un copain qui a recu un courrier de sonassureur car il avait plus de 16000 euros de réparation s rson auto en 4 ans... et qu'il fallaait se calmer!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

J'ai un copain qui avait une réunion super super importante au siège en Allemagne ... il arrive en bagnole et en retard, pénètre sur le site et commence à chercher une place de parking vite fait ... Argh ! c'est bourré !
Au deuxième tour, il repère une magnifique place juste devant le bâtiment où devait se tenir la réunion ... pas de panneaux d'interdiction ... rien !!!!!
Il gare sa superbe RAV4 au beau milieu, prend ses affaires et grimpe les escaliers quatre à quatre pour enfin entrer dans la salle de réunion gorgée d'une cinquantaine de jeunes cadres dynamiques et impatients...
Impatience ... on attend le big big boss qui n'arrive pas ...
Une secrétaire toute chignonnée entre dans la salle, prend le micro et annonce qu'une bagnole immatriculée en Belgique est garée sur la place privée du PDG qui attend pour se garer...
Comme le boss en question a la réputation d'être plutôt "spartiate", le copain en question redescend les escaliers 4X4 pour aller bouger son 4X4 (hihi !) et se retrouve nez à nez avec une énorme Mercedes vitres teintées noires et moteur tournant au ralenti...
Petit signe d'excuse et il fait virevolter sa RAV4 pour aller se garer ailleurs...
Après 10 tours de parking, il trouve une place et rebelotte se tape les escaliers pour remonter à la salle de réunion...
Mince, c'est déjà commencé ... et alors qu'il tente de trouver discrètement une place au fond de la salle, il entend dans les hauts-parleurs la voix légèrement énervée du PDG lui dire : "Euh ! c'est vous qui étiez garé sur ma place de parking ???" - réponse du copain : "ben oui ! excusez-moi !!!" devant les sourires hilares de la bande de pingouins !!!
Réponse du PDG : "Je vous en prie ... j'aime les gars qui ont de l'ambition !!!!!!!" :love: 
Ce jour-là, mon copain eut la certitude que les dieux étaient avec lui ... et il avait raison !!!


----------



## locheux (2 Août 2005)

c'est bon ça, fortiche ton copain


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> énorme la levure ! :love:


Y'a pire, j'ai un copain qu'a voulu manger de la purée en flocons lyophilisés direct comme ça...
Au bout de 5 minutes on a du lui desserrer les dents au marteau et burin avant de lui passer la bouche au karcher...

Fesez pas les cons... faut pas essayer ça...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

J'ai un copain qui, revenant de Paris en plein mois d'août et crevant de soif sur l'A1, n'a rien trouvé de mieux que de vider 3 verres de 50 cl de jus d'orange glacé - vous savez, celui dans les distributeurs !!!!!!! 

Vingt kilomètres plus loin, il a eu juste le temps de jeter sa bagnole sur le bas-côté, de dévaler le terre-plein en enlevant son futal et de se soulager dans le fossé en contrebas...

Jusque là, rien de tellement marrant, si ce n'est qu'il avait son porte-feuille dans la poche revolver de son fute, que le porte-feuille était tombé lors du dernier soubresaut ... et au mauvais endroit bien évidemment !!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## teo (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> (...) Après 10 tours de parking, il trouve une place et rebelotte se tape les escaliers pour remonter à la salle de réunion...
> Mince, c'est déjà commencé ... et alors qu'il tente de trouver discrètement une place au fond de la salle, il entend dans les hauts-parleurs la voix légèrement énervée du PDG lui dire : "Euh ! c'est vous qui étiez garé sur ma place de parking ???" - réponse du copain : "ben oui ! excusez-moi !!!" devant les sourires hilares de la bande de pingouins !!!
> Réponse du PDG : *"Je vous en prie ... j'aime les gars qui ont de l'ambition !!!!!!!" :love: *
> Ce jour-là, mon copain eut la certitude que les dieux étaient avec lui ... et il avait raison !!!



Magnifique !


----------



## TranXarnoss (2 Août 2005)

J'ai un copain qui a fait une injection de White Spirit dans une plante de sa mère, pour voir ce que ça fait...

Le même copain a aussi coupé les lanières du martinet et les a remplacées par des lanières en papier soigneusement découpées...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

2 copains qui attendent l'avion à Milan depuis 2 heures (aéroport totalement non-fumeur !!!! )
Envie irrépressible de tirer sur une clope .... ils s'adressent en italien à un des gars du service de sécurité en lui demandant si vraiment y'a pas moyen d'en griller une quelque part ???
Le gars répond en rigolant : "donne-moi 5 Euros et tu peux aller fumer dans notre salle de repos !:rateau: !!!"
C'est alors, que le copain du copain, légèrement énervé ajoute (mais en français cette fois-ci !!!) : "Et pour le même prix, il suce aussi ?????"
Réponse du carabinieri dans un français plus qu'impeccable : "Moi non ! mais une collègue si ... mais pas pour 5 Euros !!!!!!!!":rateau: :rateau: 
Tidju ... la honte qu'ils ont eu, les copains !!!!!!! :love:


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

J'ai un copain qui ...

... Pouah !! Tous des mitos !! Je suis sûr que vous parlez tous de vous dans vos petites histoires !! 



Ils ont bon dos les copains !!! 

... allez hop au confessional et que ça saute !!


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

Moi, j'ai un copain !

Ca a l'air con, comme ca, mais nombre ici vous diront que c'est incroyable et si peu crédible !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

Imaginez ceux qui se disent : j'ai pas de copains


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Imaginez ceux qui se disent : j'ai pas de copains



Oui, parce que "j'ai pas de copine", c'est la majorité !


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Imaginez ceux qui se disent : j'ai pas de copains










 Vive les copains !!


----------



## teo (2 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un copain qui ...
> 
> ... Pouah !! Tous des mitos !! Je suis sûr que vous parlez tous de vous dans vos petites histoires !!
> 
> ...




c'est fou comme on passe vite sur le premier post du sujet


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> c'est fou comme on passe vite sur le premier post du sujet



Ne t'inquiète pas c'est précisémment ce post qui a inspiré le mien !!!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

j'ai un copain qui se moque des autres sur un forum


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2005)

A propos des boss et des places de parking...

J'ai un copains, non deux copains, avec qui on est allé en boîte (c'était naz comme d'hab'),
lorsqu'on rammène le copain n°2 celui est bourré à mort (il dormait en foetus derrière un arbre :mouais: ). On le rammène chez lui, et tout va bien, jusque là. 

Le lendemain matin, le copain N°1 va au boulot, on bossait tous les deux en jobs d'été dans la banque où bossent nos paternels respectifs.
Il se gare sur le parking réservé aux employés (et non aux employés d'été). Il va à son poste, au bout de quelques minutes on l'appelle pour qu'il libère la place de parking du patron.
Il s'exécute, et en se faisant, il voit le patron blêmir  Il découvre alors, que le copain N°2 avait gerbé par la fenêtre et que ça avait tapissé tout le côté droit :sick:

Après ça, il fut invité à discuter avec le patron dans son bureau, et eu le droit de bosser l'année d'après dans le pire des services: le service de tratement des chèques :affraid:

Comme quoi se garer sur la place du patron, ça peut être risqué, mais encore plus quand on tapisse sa voiture de vomis :hein:


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Il se gare sur le parking réservé aux employés (et non aux employés d'été).



Indice 1 : la scène se passe en Suisse.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Je n'ai pas d'ami. Être Dieu, c'est être seul.


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas d'ami. Être Dieu, c'est être seul.



Attention ! Ne pas comprendre : "être seul, c'est être Dieu" !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Attention ! Ne pas comprendre : "être seul, c'est être Dieu" !



Tu fais bien de préciser, qu'ils n'aillent pas s'imaginer des choses...


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Attention ! Ne pas comprendre : "être seul, c'est être Dieu" !



Si tu es seul et que tu crois que tu es dieu ...

... il n'y aura aucun impact sur les autres, puisque tu es seul !! Tout le monde s'en fou !! Donc il peut croire ce qu'il veut !! 


Ce sens est même moins dangereux que l'autre !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es seul et que tu crois que tu es dieu...



En ce qui me concerne, je ne crois pas. Je suis.
Et quand on a que 566 posts au compteur, on dit "vous".


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et quand on a que 566 posts au compteur, on dit "vous".



D'ailleurs, même après, il est toujours bienvenu de persévérer dans cette habitude.


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, je ne crois pas. Je suis.



C'est bien y'en a au moins qui en est sûr !!!




			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et quand on a que 566 posts au compteur, on dit "vous".




Ah !!!  excuse mais c'est parceque je suis partis du principe que ....

....  si on élague tes posts (entre les inutiles et les utiles  au forum)  tu en avait moins que les miens !!!


"TU" m'excuses !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es seul et que tu crois que tu es dieu ...
> 
> ... il n'y aura aucun impact sur les autres, puisque tu es seul !! Tout le monde s'en fou !! Donc il peut croire ce qu'il veut !!



Justement, il y a un moment où visiblement cela a commencé tout de même à lui poser un léger problème


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Justement, il y a un moment où visiblement cela a commencé tout de même à lui poser un léger problème


 
 Je sais....

 ... quand il s'est apperçu qu'il est pas le seul au monde !!! Il a dû être déçu 

et oui le pére noël n'existe pas ... et tu n'est pas le seul dieu sur terre !!


----------



## teo (2 Août 2005)

Eh Tibo, pour ton 11000e, t'aurais pas un copain ou une copine qui aurait fait une connerie énôrme qui aurait sa place ici ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

Chez nous, au taf, y'a un petit rituel qui existe depuis la nuit des temps : le building M au fond du site est celui des "auditeurs internes" (EIAD - European Internal Audit Department) ... des peaux de vache selon la légende (et selon les faits aussi !!!!:rateau: ).
Le rituel veut que lorsqu'on passe devant ce building, on courbe l'échine en accélérant le pas et en se signant (pour les catholiques du moins !!! ).
Pour les plus téméraires, il est bon ton de gueuler : "Kick in your ass !!!!!"
C'est marrant de voir comme tout le monde le fait !!!!!:love: 
Alors, le copain en question va à la cantine pour déjeuner ... tombe sur un autre copain qui est en train de bouffer avec un inconnu et ils déjeunent ensemble en discutant de tout et de rien...
Après le repas, ils s'en vont ensemble, passent devant le building M et le copain en question courbe l'échine, accélère le pas, se signe et gueule bruyamment "kick in your ass"...
C'est à ce moment que l'autre copain en profite pour présenter l'inconnu qui était, vous vous en doutez CAM (Country Audit Manager !) - c'est beau les abréviations ! - et qui rentrait dans son building ....:love: :love: :love: 
...la gueule du copain !!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ....  si on élague tes posts (entre les inutiles et les utiles  au forum)  tu en avait moins que les miens !!!
> 
> 
> "TU" m'excuses !!



  

Ah oui, décidément, on en tient un bon là...  Encore ! :love:


----------



## laurent1 (2 Août 2005)

etet!! ca part fort ce post!! :rateau: ca fait plaisir!! et ca me rapelle le copain qui etait sur une grosse convntion suez-lyonnaise des eaux et qui explque au technicien de la video que en france ils sont tous peureux et pour pas eteindre les projos barco qui eux sont belges(comme mon copain qui....), ils coupent le bouton standby qui etait trop pres du bouton picture mute... la journée se passe et le soir, le techno, qui était pas un débutant en plus, a offert le bouton standby du barco qu'il avait découpé en lui montrant sa carte d'identitée... francaise!! un grand moment de sollitude... mais ils sont restés en bonne relation!!


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, décidément, on en tient un bon là...  Encore ! :love:


 
 Je suis déçu là ...

 .. je passe une heure à te répondre et toi comme seule réponse tu as que ça !! c'est vraiment  déçevant ! (à croire qu tes 3458 posts n'ont pas encore forgé ton caractère)


 Sur ce j'ai un ami qui se prend pour dieu, j'ai beau lui dire que ce n'est pas lui, il persiste à le croire. Il veut même que je le vouvoie !!! Imaginez un peu les dégats qu'il a subit .... 

...Mais que faire ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Ah !!!  excuse mais c'est parceque je suis partis du principe que ....
> 
> ....  si on élague tes posts (entre les inutiles et les utiles  au forum)  tu en avait moins que les miens !!!
> 
> ...





ça, c'est fort, pour une fois que c'est pas toi qui me le dit Doc....
alors, ça fait quoi d'etre l'arroseur arrosé...


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> .... si on élague tes posts (entre les inutiles et les utiles au forum) tu en avait moins que les miens !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

>


  ... mais voilà t'y pas qu'on casse du Doc maintenant !!!!!!!!  
Père ! Pardonne-leur, à ces jeunes, ils ne savent pas ce qu'ils font !!!!!!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça, c'est fort, pour une fois que c'est pas toi qui me le dit Doc....
> alors, ça fait quoi d'etre l'arroseur arrosé...



À moi, ça ne fait rien puisque c'est faux. Et à toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... mais voilà t'y pas qu'on casse du Doc maintenant !!!!!!!!
> Père ! Pardonne-leur, à ces jeunes, ils ne savent pas ce qu'ils font !!!!!!  :love:



Je te rassure tout de suite : on ne casse pas, on essaie. C'est d'ailleurs assez divertissant.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

J'ai un copain qui était allé voir ses parents du côté de Nevers. Avant d'entrer chez eux, il va dire bonjour à la voisine. "Bonjour Madame "X". Comment allez-vous ?". Réponse de la dame âgée : "Oh, pas bien, je viens de perdre mon mari". Mon pote : " Je suis désolé pour vous, je ne savais pas, je vous présente mes sincères condoléances". Puis, ne sachant plus quoi dire : "Et à part ça, quoi de neuf ?".


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> À moi, ça ne fait rien puisque c'est faux. Et à toi ?



moi?.....non, je sais combien de post j'ai mis hors du bar, et leurs utilités....


----------



## Balooners (2 Août 2005)

Moi, j'ai un copain, qui, parfois, bosse dans la location de voiture, un jour on l'appel et on lui dit : "tu ne peux pas aller chercher un véhicule que l'on vient de retrouver à Perpignan, en train ? Ma fois lui il dit oui pourquoi pas. Il part tôt le matin, 6h, de Grenoble, et Paf, arrivé à Montpellier, accident de train, il percute un camion !  Pas de chance. Bloqué 5h environ dans le TGV. Après moultes péripétie, il arrive à Perpignan aux alentours des 17h30. Imaginez son trajet .... Il récupère la voiture à L'agence de Perpignan, pour la petite histoire la plainte de vol n'avait pas pu être enlevée. Remontée sur Grenoble en 3h20  Arrivé à Grenoble le soir, il doit récupérer sa voiture perso en gare avec 2 PV dessus sinon c'est la fourrière assurée le lendemain. Il appel un pote à lui, un 2ème copain, pour l'aider. Il ramène sa voiture chez lui et après il doit ramener son pote à son domicile et là paf, chopé en excès de vitesse en ville à 110 km/h  Vérification de la plaque par les flics, et manque de bol il conduisait un voiture volée  Flingue sorti, mag-light dans la gueule, là il lui disent "vous savez à combien vous rouliez ? Euh ???  70 ?  Il lui explique tout le binz et là le flic lui fait, c'est bon rentrez chez vous   Mais faites attention  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

Petit truc pour égayer vos soirées au camping :

Vous trouvez une dizaine de potes et vous choisissez un bel arbre si possible au centre du camping...
Vous vous munissez d'un panier et vous commencez à courir à quatre pattes autour de l'arbre en fouillant dans l'herbe !
Ca ne ratera pas, je vous le jure ... il suffira de quelques minutes pour qu'un abruti en short et tongues vienne vous demander ce que vous faites !
Si si !je vous assure !!!! 
Sur ce vous lui dites : "ben on cherche des oeufs de cochon !!!!!"
L'abruti vous dira : "des oeufs de cochon ! mais ça n'existe pas !!!!! "
Sur ce, et en vous préparant à dégager, vous lui gueulez : "Pourtant, y'a un nid dans l'arbre, gros con !!!!"
C'est con, c'est puéril et idiot, mais combien de fois ça ne nous a pas fait rire ??????   

ps : petit conseil : vaut mieux être très jeune et très rapide pour faire ça !!!!:rateau:


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

laurent1 a dit:
			
		

> etet!! ca part fort ce post!! :rateau: ca fait plaisir!! et ca me rapelle le copain qui etait sur une grosse convntion suez-lyonnaise des eaux et qui explque au technicien de la video que en france ils sont tous peureux et pour pas eteindre les projos barco qui eux sont belges(comme mon copain qui....), ils coupent le bouton standby qui etait trop pres du bouton picture mute... la journée se passe et le soir, le techno, qui était pas un débutant en plus, a offert le bouton standby du barco qu'il avait découpé en lui montrant sa carte d'identitée... francaise!! un grand moment de sollitude... mais ils sont restés en bonne relation!!



je n'ai absolument rien, mais alors : rien compris ! :affraid:


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> À moi, ça ne fait rien puisque c'est faux. Et à toi ?


 *
Ce qui nous fait croire si facilement que ce que disent les autres est faux, c'est la facilité que l'on a de croire ce qu'on souhaite ....
*



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je te rassure tout de suite : on ne casse pas, on essaie. C'est d'ailleurs assez divertissant.


Finalement tu crois tellement en toi que tu es peut être un dieu ...

 ... de qui je sais pas ??? pas mais un dieu en tout cas (un vrai de vrai:rateau::rateau:)!!*





*


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

stook ta benz est à grenobles.


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Août 2005)

J'ai une copine qui a croqué du guronsan alors qu'il fallait le dissoudre dans un verre d'eau ...


:love::love::love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> stook ta benz est à grenobles.



c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre, m****........
j'espere qu'elle est bien garée


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

Argothian, tu te fais du mal, mon grand...


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai absolument rien, mais alors : rien compris ! :affraid:


Tout pareil, j'ai lu, et re-lu, plusieurs fois ce post et je ne comprends rien mais RIEN


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Mon pote : " Je suis désolé pour vous, je ne savais pas, je vous présente mes sincères condoléances". Puis, ne sachant plus quoi dire : "Et à part ça, quoi de neuf ?".


... criant de vérité !!!!!!!    
J'ai dit un truc du style au beau-père de mon fils (le père de sa femme parce qu'il ne faudrait pas que vous croyiez que mon fils ben c'est pas mon fils !!!!) ... il était allongé sur un lit d'hôpital après une opération excessivement longue et depuis une demi-heure me racontait tous ses ennuis de santé ... 
A la fin, ne sachant plus que dire je lui ai sorti : "Et à part ça ... ça va ????????"


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai absolument rien, mais alors : rien compris ! :affraid:



Ben, en fait, moi non plus mais j'ai pas osé le dire


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une copine qui a croqué du guronsan alors qu'il fallait le dissoudre dans un verre d'eau ...
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:



Bah, toutes les femmes font ca.... C'est comme si je postais : "j'ai une copine qui démarre en seconde".


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ben, en fait, moi non plus mais j'ai pas osé le dire


idem !!!!!!!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... criant de vérité !!!!!!!
> J'ai dit un truc du style au beau-père de mon fils (le père de sa femme parce qu'il ne faudrait pas que vous croyiez que mon fils ben c'est pas mon fils !!!!) ... il était allongé sur un lit d'hôpital après une opération excessivement longue et depuis une demi-heure me racontait tous ses ennuis de santé ...
> A la fin, ne sachant plus que dire je lui ai sorti : "Et à part ça ... ça va ????????"



Bonnet blanc et blanc-bonnet


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Argothian, tu te fais du mal, mon grand...


 
 Je sais, je sais c'est à cause de mon statut de "major" j'en peux plus  ...

 ... j'ose même pas imaginer quand je serai aussi gradé que le Doc ..


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce j'ai un ami qui se prend pour dieu, j'ai beau lui dire que ce n'est pas lui, il persiste à le croire. Il veut même que je le vouvoie !!! Imaginez un peu les dégats qu'il a subit ....
> 
> ...Mais que faire ?



C'est somme toute assez fréquent... Première chose à faire éviter : lui dire qu'il est fou. Toute chose étant relative on ne peut jamais savoir si c'est le pinceau qui est collé au plafond ou bien si c'est le peintre qui le tient en l'air... Note aussi que le fait qu'il ait une grosse tête ne veut pas dire forcément qu'il comprenne tout, ni qu'il ait un coeur énorme et le sens de l'humour. Donc prendre des précautions car une amitié ça se nourrit de franchise certes mais aussi de coups de coeur. Autre chose à  éviter : lui dire d'aller voir un psy. En effet s'il a bien l'intelligence que tu crois, celle qui le fait se prendre pour Dieu, il y a fort à parier qu'en deux temps trois mouvements le psy se demandera lui-même s'il n'a pas manqué quelque chose le jour où il a décidé de ne plus aller à confesse. Pour préserver la médecine et ses membres actifs, qui même aguerris ont parfois leurs faiblesses, la solution est donc de lui dire que tu l'aimes...  Étrange vas-tu me dire, cependant cela sera profitable pour vous deux. D'abord tu garderas ton ami et ensuite, tout doucement tu pourras le convaincre et faire ainsi dégonfler l'appendice incriminé (son cerveau) afin qu'il te fasse d'une part partager ses connaissances immenses et sa préscience (avec un peu de chance il aura les bons numéros du loto, on peut rêver), et d'autre part que vous puissiez partager en toute amitié sans qu'il te demande de le vouvoyer (sauf si cela est un jeu entre vous, chacun ses petits travers). Il prendra alors ton opinion en compte, enfin si tout se passe bien et si tu n'es pas parti avec la cagnote du loto sous les tropiques, et avec un peu de chance le psy viendra vous consulter parce que vous aurez ouvert une antenne d'SOS amitié


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est somme toute assez fréquent... Première chose à faire éviter : lui dire qu'il est fou. Toute chose étant relative on ne peut jamais savoir si c'est le pinceau qui est collé au plafond ou bien si c'est le peintre qui le tient en l'air... Note aussi que le fait qu'il ait une grosse tête ne veut pas dire forcément qu'il comprenne tout, ni qu'il ait un coeur énorme et le sens de l'humour. Donc prendre des précautions car une amitié ça se nourrit de franchise certes mais aussi de coups de coeur. Autre chose à  éviter : lui dire d'aller voir un psy. En effet s'il a bien l'intelligence que tu crois, celle qui le fait se prendre pour Dieu, il y a fort à parier qu'en deux temps trois mouvements le psy se demandera lui-même s'il n'a pas manqué quelque chose le jour où il a décidé de ne plus aller à confesse. Pour préserver la médecine et ses membres actifs, qui même aguerris ont parfois leurs faiblesses, la solution est donc de lui dire que tu l'aimes...  Étrange vas-tu me dire, cependant cela sera profitable pour vous deux. D'abord tu garderas ton ami et ensuite, tout doucement tu pourras le convaincre et faire ainsi dégonfler l'appendice incriminé (son cerveau) afin qu'il te fasse d'une part partager ses connaissances immenses et sa préscience (avec un peu de chance il aura les bons numéros du loto, on peut rêver), et d'autre part que vous puissiez partager en toute amitié sans qu'il te demande de le vouvoyer (sauf si cela est un jeu entre vous, chacun ses petits travers). Il prendra alors ton opinion en compte, enfin si tout se passe bien et si tu n'es pas parti avec la cagnote du loto sous les tropiques, et avec un peu de chance le psy viendra vous consulter



11000 posts, tout rond, pour une belle explication


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil, j'ai lu, et re-lu, plusieurs fois ce post et je ne comprends rien mais RIEN





			
				PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ben, en fait, moi non plus mais j'ai pas osé le dire





			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> idem !!!!!!!!




Trois faux culs !


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Note aussi que le fait qu'il ait une grosse tête ne veut pas dire forcément qu'il comprenne tout,...



Mince alors on dirait que tu le connai ...



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour préserver la médecine et ses membres actifs, qui même aguerris ont parfois leurs faiblesses, la solution est donc de lui dire que tu l'aimes...



Merci pour tes conseils, j'en prend bonne note, en commençant dés à présent pour qu'il guérisse un jour de cette térrible maladie ...

.... Sache mon ami que je suis de tout coeur avec toi et que je t'aime ...


ps: félicitation pour le 11000ième sache qu'avec ce post tu as peut être sauvé une vie


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Trois faux culs !



Oui mais bien élevés


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

... je ne vous comprend plus les gars !!!!!! 
Qu'est-ce qui empêcherait Dieu lui même de poster sur ce forum ? Quand on fait la multiplication des Marie-Madeleine, qu'on pardonne aux poissons et qu'on marche sur le coq qui a chanté trois fois sur une scéne avant de se la rouler devant son tombeau ... on peut bien bafouiller quelques jolis textes, même si on n'a pas de clavier !!!!! 
Moi, je dis bien haut : Doc est Dieu !!!!!
ps : ça ne me coûte rien de le croire et comme ça, au moins, je ne prend pas de risques !!!!!:love:


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

J'ai un (ex) copain qui a attendu le lendemain matin pour m'avouer qu'il n'était pas une copine ! :affraid:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un (ex) copain qui a attendu le lendemain matin pour m'avouer qu'il n'était pas une copine ! :affraid:



Ça sert parfois d'avoir les mains balladeuses (AVANT)


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

j'aurais dis 4 perso


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un (ex) copain qui a attendu le lendemain matin pour m'avouer qu'il n'était pas une copine ! :affraid:


Tidju ! comme dirait mon fils : "Ca a du te trouer le c.. un truc pareil ?????"    :love:


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un (ex) copain qui a attendu le lendemain matin pour m'avouer qu'il n'était pas une copine ! :affraid:



Là c'est moi qui comprend rien !!


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est moi qui comprend rien !!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... je ne vous comprend plus les gars !!!!!!
> Qu'est-ce qui empêcherait Dieu lui même de poster sur ce forum ? Quand on fait la multiplication des Marie-Madeleine, qu'on pardonne aux poissons et qu'on marche sur le coq qui a chanté trois fois sur une scéne avant de se la rouler devant son tombeau ... on peut bien bafouiller quelques jolis textes, même si on n'a pas de clavier !!!!!
> Moi, je dis bien haut : Doc est Dieu !!!!!
> ps : ça ne me coûte rien de le croire et comme ça, au moins, je ne prend pas de risques !!!!!:love:



Je te bénisse, mon ami belge ! :love:

_C'est toujours quand j'ai besoin de la belle icône de tomtom que je la trouve plus..._


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

à droite, sous jean-Paul II


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



Vu tes quatres petits verts je pense que tu abondes dans mon sens si tel est le cas ...

... ça veut dire que les autres repondent à ton post sans rien comprendre 

_

 Doc je t'aime bien mais : 

je bénis tu bénis il bénit nous bénissons vous bénissez ils bénissent et pas je te bénisse à moins que dieu est son propre vocabulaire _


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Vu tes quatres petits verts je pense que tu abondes dans mon sens si tel est le cas ...
> 
> ... ça veut dire que les autres repndent à ton post sans rien comprendre



C'est malin : j'ai fait sous moi !


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin : j'ai fait sous moi !




Put... quelle bande de lèche !!! 


_j'ai fait sur moi : je suppose !!_


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

A moi, Argothian, deux mots : connais tu bien Clampin ?


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A moi, Argothian, deux mots : connais tu bien Clampin ?



Non pas vraiment mais ...

.... je pense que c'est de lui que tu parles !!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A moi, Argothian, deux mots : connais tu bien Clampin ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>



Heureusement que tu es Dieu ça évitera à Amok un parricide


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un (ex) copain qui a attendu le lendemain matin pour m'avouer qu'il n'était pas une copine ! :affraid:


 
Faut pas rire avec ça !!!!!!!!!!!:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 
Un jour (j'étais bien jeune en ce temps-là... ), j'ai participé à un camp scout "mixte" ...:rateau: (de temps en temps, y'avait des expériences comme ça !)
On dormait tous dans de grandes tentes et je vous jure, que quand on parle de nuit noire, plus noir que ça y'avait pas... 
D'un seul coup, en plein milieu de la nuit, je sens une "main assez baladeuse" ... 
Bon, on va pas en faire tout un plat ...
Mais bon Dieu, le matin, j'étais quand même certain de m'être endormi auprès d'une fille !!!!  
J'ai été traumatisé au moins une heure !!!!!!


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on va pas en faire tout un plat ...



Surtout que ce n'est pas avec deux petits oeufs comme ca que l'on va faire une grosse omelette !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que ce n'est pas avec deux petits oeufs comme ca que l'on va faire une grosse omelette !


...bof, de toutes façons, j'allais le faire moi-même, alors, autant laisser faire le boulot par quelqu'un(e) d'autre  !!!!!!!  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que ce n'est pas avec deux petits oeufs comme ca que l'on va faire une grosse omelette !



C'était toi !


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...bof, de toutes façons, j'allais le faire moi-même, alors, autant laisser faire le boulot par quelqu'un(e) d'autre !!!!!!!  :love:



J'espère simplement que, fidèle à l'esprit scout et au "manuel des castors juniors" tu avais pris soin de planter une pomme de terre au fait de l'objet afin d'éviter les coups de foudre !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que ce n'est pas avec deux petits oeufs comme ca que l'on va faire une grosse omelette !


Salopiot Amok !!!!!!  :love: 
Euh ! le prochain camp, c'est quand ??????:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'espère simplement que, fidèle à l'esprit scout et au "manuel des castors juniors" tu avais pris soin de planter une pomme de terre au fait de l'objet afin d'éviter les coups de foudre !


Euh ! j'utilisais une framboise ... une framboise, Amok !!!!!!!


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un (ex) copain qui a attendu le lendemain matin pour m'avouer qu'il n'était pas une copine ! :affraid:


 Non mais attend si j'ai dit que je ne comprenais pas cette phrase c'est pour toi ...

... parce que si tu arrives pas à voir la différence quand tu te tapes une fille ou un mec c'est que tu dois pas te taper que des canons ... 

 (l'alcool n'excuse pas tout) 


Ô faite ton frère va bien !!



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>


Apprends à te débrouiller tout seul !!! avec tes 3463 tu dois être assez grand !! ah non mince j'oubliais tu n'as que 2 posts (faut enlever ceux qui servent à rien) ...
... donc c'est normal fais toi aider pas tonton amok !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! le prochain camp, c'est quand ??????:love:



C'est vrai qu'il doit y avoir tout un champ à récolter maintenant Cela a donc ses avantages d'être touché par la grâce divine ?


----------



## tomtom (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _C'est toujours quand j'ai besoin de la belle icône de tomtom que je la trouve plus..._









  :love:


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! j'utilisais une framboise ... une framboise, Amok !!!!!!!



:love: L'image me laisse rêveur !
Tu as vraiment de la chance, sais tu ? As tu déjà traversé un camping le matin en trainant une pastèque qui te nique les genoux à chaque pas ?!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Cela a donc ses avantages d'être touché par la grâce divine ?


Ah ! c'est comme ça que ça s'appelle !!!!!!!!!!  
Bon, je vous laisse, faut que je passe à la banque de grâce divine pour faire un dépôt ! J'en ai pour 10 minutes au plus !!!!!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

>



Pile-poil ce que je cherchais. Merci tomtom !  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu as vraiment de la chance, sais tu ? As tu déjà traversé un camping le matin en trainant une pastèque qui te nique les genoux à chaque pas ?!


Arrrrffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Non pas vraiment mais ...
> 
> .... je pense que c'est de lui que tu parles !!



ou peut-être de ÇA


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu as vraiment de la chance, sais tu ? As tu déjà traversé un camping le matin en trainant une pastèque qui te nique les genoux à chaque pas ?!



Mon Moi, comment chasser cette image de mon Saint-Esprit ?  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! c'est comme ça que ça s'appelle !!!!!!!!!!
> Bon, je vous laisse, faut que je passe à la banque de grâce divine pour faire un dépôt ! J'en ai pour 10 minutes au plus !!!!!!! :love: :love: :love:



Alea jacta est !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

De toutes manières, les jésuites étaient cons ! dans le dortoir y'avait un écriteau sur lequel on pouvait lire : "pour dormir, vos mains doivent être au-dessus des couvertures !" - "nos" mains peut-être, mais on disait rien sur celles des autres !!!!!!!:rateau: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alea jacta est !


... j'ai toujours été un Alea jacta est précoce !!!!!!!!  :love:


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> De toutes manières, les jésuites étaient cons ! dans le dortoir y'avait un écriteau sur lequel on pouvait lire : "pour dormir, vos mains doivent être au-dessus des couvertures !" - "nos" mains peut-être, mais on disait rien sur celles des autres !!!!!!!:rateau: :love:



Auto-modération enclenchée a la vitesse lumière


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai toujours été un Alea jacta est précoce !!!!!!!!  :love:



Jean-Luc, en dépit de tout le respect que j'ai pour toi, il faut bien admettre que celle-là elle est tirée par les poils pubiens !


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai toujours été un Alea jacta est précoce !!!!!!!!  :love:



D'où l'expression "mouiller la chemise"


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A moi, Argothian, deux mots : connais tu bien Clampin ?



C'est quoi la suite à tes 4 mots ??


----------



## Nephou (2 Août 2005)

Je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai envie de m'immiscer


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai envie de m'immiscer



Et voilà ! Il en faut toujours un qui rende les choses salaces ! Et toujours le même en plus !


----------



## Nephou (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ! Il en faut toujours un qui rende les choses salaces ! Et toujours le même en plus !



nuance : le « m'aime » :love:

et pis je rends peut-être les choses salaces mais quand on me les prête elle ne sont pas super propres


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

Tidju, je viens de faire un saut à la salle de fitness (j'y avais oublié un dossier ce midi... ) - après mûre réflexion, je veux bien être réincarné en "rameur" !!!!:love: 

Doc : si tu m'entends ...!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai toujours été un Alea jacta est précoce !!!!!!!!  :love:



Hic jacet lepus :rateau: :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah, toutes les femmes font ca.... C'est comme si je postais : "j'ai une copine qui démarre en seconde".


 Et bien, mon cher, c'est tout de même marrant à voir !
 Par contre démarrer en seconde, ça ne m'est pas encore arriver, mais, je ne suis pas ta copine ...


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi la suite à tes 4 mots ??



mais tout le monde la connait !

Parlons bas, écoute.
sais tu que ce nioub fut lors de sa venue
Un membre et banni de MacG, le sais tu ?


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju, je viens de faire un saut à la salle de fitness (j'y avais oublié un dossier ce midi... ) - après mûre réflexion, je veux bien être réincarné en "rameur" !!!!:love:
> 
> Doc : si tu m'entends ...!!!



Elle à l'air bien ta salle de fitness !! depuis le temps que tu en parles t'as pas des photos à poster ...

.... pour l'amour de sport bien sûr !!


----------



## Nephou (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> mais tout le monde la connait !
> 
> Parlons bas, écoute.
> sais tu que ce nioub fut lors de sa venue
> Un membre et banni de MacG, le sais tu ?




Un membré banni   ça a du entraîner un syndrome de manque non  :rateau:


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ....  si on élague tes posts (entre les inutiles et les utiles  au forum)  tu en avait moins que les miens !!!
> 
> 
> "TU" m'excuses !!



Enorme !

Elague, élague... il en restera toujours assez.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Elle à l'air bien ta salle de fitness !! depuis le temps que tu en parles t'as pas des photos à poster ...
> 
> .... pour l'amour de sport bien sûr !!



Pourquoi ? T'es jésuite ?


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> mais tout le monde la connait !
> 
> Parlons bas, écoute.
> sais tu que ce nioub fut lors de sa venue
> Un membre et banni de MacG, le sais tu ?


non je savais pas mais ça à l'air passionnant, tu aurais plus de détails ...
... sans flooder bien sûr

et pourrais tu me donner le rapport avec moi ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai envie de m'immiscer


Arrff ! Mon associé ... quelle surprise !!!!!!:love: :love: 
Justement je pensais à toi ... comme c'est un peu la morte-saison pour les NKK (y'en a peu qui se narakirisent pendant les vacances ... en fait, c'est surtout après !), on pourrait peut-être penser à d'autres kits un peu plus ... ou un peu moins ... enfin, tu vois ce que je veux dire... 
Des kits du style : "faites-le vous-même !" ... enfin ! tu vois !!!!   
T'as des idées ?????????
ps : pas les trucs à la con qui existent déjà, faudrait trouver un nouveau concept !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrff ! Mon associé ... quelle surprise !!!!!!:love: :love:
> Justement je pensais à toi ... comme c'est un peu la morte-saison pour les NKK (y'en a peu qui se narakirisent pendant les vacances ... en fait, c'est surtout après !), on pourrait peut-être penser à d'autres kits un peu plus ... ou un peu moins ... enfin, tu vois ce que je veux dire...
> Des kits du style : "faites-le vous-même !" ... enfin ! tu vois !!!!
> T'as des idées ?????????
> ps : pas les trucs à la con qui existent déjà, faudrait trouver un nouveau concept !



Je vote pour un truc qui calme (définitivement si possible) les enfants en bagnole.


----------



## Nephou (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrff ! Mon associé ... quelle surprise !!!!!!:love: :love:
> Justement je pensais à toi ... comme c'est un peu la morte-saison pour les NKK (y'en a peu qui se narakirisent pendant les vacances ... en fait, c'est surtout après !), on pourrait peut-être penser à d'autres kits un peu plus ... ou un peu moins ... enfin, tu vois ce que je veux dire...
> Des kits du style : "faites-le vous-même !" ... enfin ! tu vois !!!!
> T'as des idées ?????????
> ps : pas les trucs à la con qui existent déjà, faudrait trouver un nouveau concept !


y'a bien l'onanikit mais c'est un proto


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> non je savais pas mais ça à l'air passionnant, tu aurais plus de détails ...
> ... sans flooder bien sûr



  



			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> et pourrais tu me donner le rapport avec moi ...



Le rapport ? Ecoute :

Oui, tout autre que toi
Au seul bruit de mon nom pourrait trembler d'effroi
Les palmes dont tu vois ma tête si couverte
Semblent porter écrit le destin de ta perte !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tout autre que toi
> Au seul bruit de mon nom pourrait trembler d'effroi
> Les palmes dont tu vois ma tête si couverte
> Semblent porter écrit le destin de ta perte !



Messieurs, c'est toujours un honneur de flooder avec vous.  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un copain qui, avec son frère, a libéré les canaris des voisins, suite à la chanson d'un pote de l'époque, Pierre P.
> 
> Ben les voisins et les parents ont apprécié moyen.... le copain s'est fait gentiment remonter les bretelles. On a depuis aucune nouvelle des canaris (5 je crois), si vous les voyez, envoyez-moi un MP, je transmettrai, je leur dois bien ça



C'est marrant, j'ai un copain qui a fait pareil avec le sien...


----------



## Nephou (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Messieurs, c'est toujours un honneur de flooder avec vous.  :love:


Monsieur n'innonde pas... monsieur douche.


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le rapport ? Ecoute :
> 
> Oui, tout autre que toi
> Au seul bruit de mon nom pourrait trembler d'effroi
> ...


Pourtant "je t'aime bien" moi ...

... pourquoi veux tu instaurer ce climat entre nous !! 

Tu as vu c'est loulou mon meilleur pot' (il aime pas quand on m'enbête)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> y'a bien l'onanikit mais c'est un proto


J'avais oublié ! sans compter les ennuis qu'on a eu avec ce truc lors des test ... ... tu te rappelles que suite à un mauvais réglage de la puce primaire, il ne s'arrêtait automatiquement qu'après 12 litres !!!!!!!!!! 
Purée, j'en ai bavé !!!!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

j'ai un copain il a sorti une mighty mouse : vous pouvez fermer le sujet "caractère de ces dames"


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, j'ai un copain qui a fait pareil avec le sien...



Moi j'ai essayé, mais à chaque fois qu'il commence à battre des ailes ca me fait un mal de chien !


----------



## Nephou (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Purée, j'en ai bavé !!!!!!!!


je peux pas oublier depuis tu la surnomes "la limace"


----------



## Foguenne (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un copain il a sorti une mighty mouse : vous pouvez fermer le sujet "caractère de ces dames"



Héhéhé, je le connais ton copain, c'est un comique.


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> je peux pas oublier depuis tu la surnomes "la limace"



Il faut dire que le terme "Boa Constrictor" était déjà déposé


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un (ex) copain qui a attendu le lendemain matin pour m'avouer qu'il n'était pas une copine ! :affraid:



J'ai pas vu le Brésil sur ton site...


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

Ah ca, il ne faut pas attendre longtemps pour les voir débarquer tous comme des mouches ! Et toujours les mêmes en plus ! :love:


----------



## Foguenne (2 Août 2005)

J'ai un copain qui a couché avec un admin de macgé pendant une course auto (vachement excitant les vrouuuuuuuummmms !!!) pour monter en grade.


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un copain qui a couché avec un admin de macgé pendant une course auto (vachement excitant les vrouuuuuuuummmms !!!) pour monter en grade.



Silence, le collabo !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

Saviez-vous qu'en inversant la polarité des détecteurs électroniques placés sur les urinoirs, le système se mettait en route lorsque vous arrivez et non plus quand vous partez ???? 

Saviez-vous aussi qu'en réglant le débit de ces engins sur la petite ligne rouge (indice 8) au lieu de la verte (indice 2), vous transformiez votre urinoir en petit geyser genevois du plus bel effet ???? 

Vous ne le saviez-pas ??????? Ben moi, je le sais maintenant !!!!!!!!!  
Et en plus, je connais le bidouilleur !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foguenne (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Silence, le collabo !



héhé, même que mon copain il a même pas peur et compte faire plus fort à l'AppleExpo, si il peut ce libérer.


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

J'ai un copain, il s'est inscrit sur le forum macgé peu de temps avant son anniversaire...
Il a reçu un mail du robot macgénération lui souhaitant son anniversaire...

Hé ben il a répondu merci au robot... Sympa  le copain...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le rapport ? Ecoute :
> 
> Oui, tout autre que toi
> Au seul bruit de mon nom pourrait trembler d'effroi
> ...



Tu mets tes palmes sur la tête Amok? Ca doit pas être pratique pour nager...  :modo: :rateau:


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Saviez-vous qu'en inversant la polarité des détecteurs électroniques placés sur les urinoirs, le système se mettait en route lorsque vous arrivez et non plus quand vous partez ????
> 
> Saviez-vous aussi qu'en réglant le débit de ces engins sur la petite ligne rouge (indice 8) au lieu de la verte (indice 2), vous transformiez votre urinoir en petit geyser genevois du plus bel effet ????
> 
> ...



On a dit : on ne se moque pas des sites "concurrents"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> On a dit : on ne se moque pas des sites "concurrents"


Tu veux parler de "Ma queue bidouille" avé l'assent !!!!!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Saviez-vous qu'en inversant la polarité des détecteurs électroniques placés sur les urinoirs, le système se mettait en route lorsque vous arrivez et non plus quand vous partez ????
> 
> Saviez-vous aussi qu'en réglant le débit de ces engins sur la petite ligne rouge (indice 8) au lieu de la verte (indice 2), vous transformiez votre urinoir en petit geyser genevois du plus bel effet ????
> 
> ...



Et voilàqu'il pisse dans les lav


----------



## Nephou (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux parler de "Ma queue bidouille" avé l'assent !!!!!!!!!


Je n'aurai qu'un mot : « ÉNORME »


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux parler de "Ma queue bidouille" avé l'assent !!!!!!!!!



Avé l'accent, on peut tout dire en restant in Charte : Ma queue inside, par exemple


----------



## Nephou (2 Août 2005)

[hors sujet]
j'ai un copain qui a posté un sujet dans photos si des fois 
[/hors sujet]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Avé l'accent, on peut tout dire en restant in Charte : Ma queue inside, par exemple


Perso, j'aime bien : "ma queue mini" ... toujours avé l'assent, bien entendu !!!!!!!


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

Coucou les floodeurs 


_

 mince je me suis trompé pourtant c'est comme si on y était !! ...

_


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'aime bien : "ma queue mini" ... toujours avé l'assent, bien entendu !!!!!!!



ça me rappele celle la :

  C'est un type qui veut monter une chaine de restaurant de hamburger.
  Il cherche un nom pour ces restaurants quand un ami lui suggère :

  - t'as qu'a l'appeler "ma bite mickey"
  - "ma bite mickey" ??? mais pourquoi donc ??? c'est ridicule !
  - Mais non ce n'est pas ridicule, y a bien un mec qui a fait fortune en appelant le sien "ma queue donald"


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'aime bien : "ma queue mini" ... toujours avé l'assent, bien entendu !!!!!!!



T'as que mini ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> - Mais non ce n'est pas ridicule, y a bien un mec qui a fait fortune en appelant le sien "ma queue donald"


Arffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> T'as que mini ?


Ah la nature ... ...!!!  
J'étais un grand prématuré et le médecin qui m'a mis au monde ne donnait pas cher de ma peau (on était en 1949 !!!) ... il a dit à ma mère : "Madame, votre fils aura soit un petit cerveau, soit une petite b...." !!! 
Tous les jours je m'en rappelle quand ma mère me dit : "sois content, t'aurais pu être con !!!!!"


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ah la nature ... ...!!!
> J'étais un grand prématuré et le médecin qui m'a mis au monde ne donnait pas cher de ma peau (on était en 1949 !!!) ... il a dit à ma mère : "Madame, votre fils aura soit un petit cerveau, soit une petite b...." !!!
> Tous les jours je m'en rappelle quand ma mère me dit : "sois content, t'aurais pu être con !!!!!"



T'inquiètes t'es pas le seul a être intelligent


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les floodeurs
> _mince je me suis trompé pourtant c'est comme si on y était !! ..._





*Bien, c'est fait*
tu peux sortir maintenant


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bien, c'est fait*
> tu peux sortir maintenant



Où tu as vu que j'était rester ?? :mouais:


----------



## locheux (2 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bien, c'est fait*
> tu peux sortir maintenant


 
une réelle histoire d'amour


----------



## Nephou (2 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Où tu as vu que j'était rester ?? :mouais:


_saint Global© priez pour moi_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes t'es pas le seul a être intelligent


Merci !!!!  
En fait, elle s'est très bien développée jusqu'à ... ... 2 mois et après elle a plus bougée la fainéante... ... et pourtant, je peux t'assurer qu'à l'adolescence j'ai tout fait pour l'allonger...:rateau: ... j'en ai même gardé une certains surdité de l'oreille droite (je suis droitier !)...
Le seul avantage, c'est qu'à 56 ans je peux encore poser pour les pubs Pampers sans que cela ne devienne libidineux ... ça arrondit mes fins de mois... 
 :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Où tu as vu que j'était rester ?? :mouais:


*le vouvoiement*
serait plus adéquat pour d'adresser à moi


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Merci !!!!
> En fait, elle s'est très bien développée jusqu'à ... ... 2 mois et après elle a plus bougée la fainéante...  ... et pourtant, je peux t'assurer qu'à l'adolesccence j'ai tout fait pour l'allonger...:rateau:  ... j'en ai même gardé une certains surdité de l'oreille droite (je suis droitier !)...
> Le seul avantage, c'est qu'à 56 ans je peux encore poser pour les pubs Pampers sans que cela ne devienne libidineux ... ça arrondit mes fins de mois...
> :love:




Si on te demande, t'as qu'a dire : 

"J'ai la bite comme un nouveau-né : 50 cm, 3kg..." :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Août 2005)

*Je pourrais avoir un copain*
mais c'est encore un nioubie et il me tutoie... alors ce n'est pas mon copain...


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *le vouvoiement*
> serait plus adéquat pour d'adresser à moi


C'est que des fois y vous voit pas bien...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Si on te demande, t'as qu'a dire :
> "J'ai la bite comme un nouveau-né : 50 cm, 3kg..." :love:


Bonne idée !!!!! 
En plus, devoir se pogner avec une pince à épiler, je te dis pas !!!!!!! 
:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Si on te demande, t'as qu'a dire :
> "J'ai la bite comme un nouveau-né : 50 cm, 3kg..." :love:




*Comme ça*
on te catalogue directement comme un gros lourdingue...


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Comme ça*
> on te catalogue directement comme un gros lourdingue...



D'un autre coté celui ou celle qui jugera mes qualités a la taille de mon sexe, je veux bien passer pour un lourdingue


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée !!!!!
> En plus, devoir se pogner avec une pince à épiler, je te dis pas !!!!!!!
> :love:



Le plus chiant c'est d'être obligé de tenir la loupe en même temps...


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *le vouvoiement*
> serait plus adéquat pour d'adresser à moi



Je te vouvoierai lorsque tu feras plus de fautes !! 


y'en là aussi ...



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je pourrais avoir un copain*
> mais c'est encore un nioubie et il me tutoie... alors ce n'est pas mon copain...




Quelle jeunesse !!! 


_ps tu as vu les sandales que je t'ai offertes !_


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté celui ou celle qui jugera mes qualités a la taille de mon sexe, je viens passer pour un lourdingue


Ça dépend si t'es dessus ou dessous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Le plus chiant c'est d'être obligé de tenir la loupe en même temps...


Pour ça ça va !!!!! comme je suis presbyte (en plus ... ) et que je porte des varilux, j'ai pas besoin de loupe... du moins pas encore ... 
Bon, excusez-moi 5 minutes, juste le temps d'aller me suicider et je reviens !!!!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *le vouvoiement*
> serait plus adéquat pour d'adresser à moi






tiens, j'ai un bout de ton ego qui sort de mon imprimante, on arrete plus le progres...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Août 2005)

Moi, j'ai plusieurs copains qui ont reçu des MP qui sentent mauvais le pétainisme...
Pétain de sa race!!!


----------



## Nephou (2 Août 2005)

« Pétain coud »


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> « Pétain coud »


...J'adore !!!!!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Après 5/6 minutes de présence, Fillo...troufignon vient tout juste de partir


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Après 5/6 minutes de présence, Fillo...troufignon vient tout juste de partir



Il m'a entre-temps envoyé un poème...
J'ai tout de suite reconnu la patte de l'artiste...:love:

Je crois que finalement je commence à m'habituer à ces mails d'insultes...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai plusieurs copains qui ont reçu des MP qui sentent mauvais le pétainisme...
> Pétain de sa race!!!



Ayé!!!  Je viens de recevoir un beau boulage gris avec un commentaire bien haineux et bien raciste...     
Il aurait fait un tabac à la kommandantur, dans les années 40, ce moisi... :love:


----------



## akton (2 Août 2005)

jai un copain ki.....


...bon bah voilà


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Il m'a entre-temps envoyé un poème...
> J'ai tout de suite reconnu la patte de l'artiste...:love:
> 
> Je crois que finalement je commence à m'habituer à ces mails d'insultes...



T'as vu? ... Même un simple moustique fait plus d'effet... Le problème, c'est qu'il se prend pour un Mesherschmidt...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Août 2005)

*Fillolon*
serait-il la réincarnation de Derennes ?




 :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu? ... Même un simple moustique fait plus d'effet... Le problème, c'est qu'il se prend pour un Mesherschmidt...




*s'il se prend pour un messerschmidt*
jouons alors les_ Focke_ Wulf...



 :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *s'il se prend pour un messerschmidt*
> jouons alors les_ Focke_ Wulf...
> 
> 
> ...



Je recharge, ami Purfils, je recharge...


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

J'ai un copain poète :

"pove sinoque, t'as que ca a foutre de ta vie a trente piges passées que de parler de la taille de ton z** sur un forum internet? espece de grand dadais! c*** molle va! Lopette..."

Cette prose me donne des frissons..:love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

J'ai un ami qui me démange,
Alors je gratte un p'tit peu.
Ça me soulage et ça s'arrange
Mais ça fait pas très sérieux.
Pardonnez-moi, c'est très étrange,
Il me prend là où il veut.
C'est un ami qui me démange,
Alors je gratte un p'tit peu.


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un ami qui me démange,
> Alors je gratte un p'tit peu.
> Ça me soulage et ça s'arrange
> Mais ça fait pas très sérieux.
> ...



Ahhh, ça vaut pas Fion, mais c'est du tout bon quand même...:love:


----------



## madlen (2 Août 2005)

j'ai un pote qui m'as dis que j'avais une sale tronche ce matin... :sleep:  :casse:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Cette prose me donne des frissons..:love:



Dis pas ça, il va croire que tu es amoureux


----------



## Freezy (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Cette prose me donne des frissons..:love:



Vous avez dit 'Frisson' !!


----------



## Freezy (2 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ho pourquoi qu'y a t il ce soir?


 
 Quelque chose de nul mais qui me réchauffe les oreilles


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Dis pas ça, il va croire que tu es amoureux



C'est mon coté maso ça...

Ah oui flagèle moi....
IN-SUL-TE moi !!!! Fillolon !!!! I love You so moche !!! :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon coté maso ça...
> 
> Ah oui flagèle moi....
> IN-SUL-TE moi !!!! Fillolon !!!! I love You so moche !!! :love:



t'égosille pas, il est chez les floodeurs


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> t'égosille pas, il est chez les floodeurs



Pff tu parles, c'est comme si je pissais dans un fillolon...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Fillolon*
> serait-il la réincarnation de Derennes ?
> 
> 
> ...



non, sinon j'aurais ete un des premier touché....je peux t'en assurer...
alors que là, rien du tout....


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pff tu parles, c'est comme si je pissais dans un fillolon...



     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas un copain, c'etait mon oncle



Et allez... Pour une fois qu'on restait dans le sujet !


----------



## Freezy (2 Août 2005)

j'ai un copain qui m'aime plus, est ce toujours mon copain !!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

J'ai un ami qui vient de fermer un sujet.


----------



## Freezy (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un ami qui vient de fermer un sujet.



Avais tu peur qu'on parle trop de toi dans ce sujet ?? 


Et bien va falloir que je me fasse du piston ici ça à l'air de marcher


----------



## Foguenne (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un ami qui vient de fermer un sujet.



C'est un con, je le connais bien.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est un con, je le connais bien.



Un gars qui se promène avec une jarretière sur la tête ne peut pas être foncièrement mauvais.


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est un con, je le connais bien.



Et il a des moeurs dissolues. :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et il a des moeurs dissolues. :affraid:



Avec Paul, on a décidé de passer l'éponge et d'essayer de surmonter tout ça.
Il a cédé à une pulsion, c'était un moment de folie. Et puis les médecins ont dit que ça allait cicatriser.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Un gars qui se promène avec une jarretière sur la tête ne peut pas être foncièrement mauvais.



Sauf qu'il ne savait pas que c'était une jarretière. 
Il croyait avoir trouvé, autour de la cuisse d'une jeune fille légère, le dernier turban à la mode.


----------



## Malow (2 Août 2005)

J'ai une copine...qui est partie à St Martin, aux Antilles, il y a quelques années. Un après-midi, elle part avec ses copins se promener sur la plage. Non loins de la plage et de ce côté de l'île, se trouve l'aéroport...pour ceux et celles qui connaissent le coin, la piste se termine sur la plage...d'où, un plaisir extrême à observer les avions décoller,  qui créent d'énormes vagues et qui coupent la mer en deux!!! Enfin bref, là n'est pas le sujet... Ils se trouvent tous les quatres sur la piste, quand  un 747, prêt à partir, commence à faire son demi tour...quelle Surprise...et quel Bruit !!!! Les réacteurs en face d'eux, impossible de courrir et de se retourner...trop tard....les voilà, projettés dans les airs comme de misérables carpettes !!!!  Un coude égratigné pour elle.....quelle chance...mais quels cons !!!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

j'ai cru que tu parlais de ton copain


----------



## Malow (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai cru que tu parlais de ton copain



Y a pas que le coude qui serait égratigné


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

K-Y le meilleurs ami de l'homme et de la femme


----------



## Mac_In_toc (2 Août 2005)

j'ai un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui a un copain qui sort avec mon copain du copain d'un de mes copains 

ok je sort....


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Les réacteurs en face d'eux, impossible de courrir et de se retourner...trop tard....les voilà, projettés dans les airs comme de misérables carpettes !!!!



ASV de ta copine : j'adore faire le réacteur !


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ASV de ta copine : j'adore faire le réacteur !




J'ai la solution !


----------

